# Prairie Women Sewing Circle



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

This last winter I participated in the 
Prairie Women Sewing Circle Club. We did Journey #3. There were a total of 7 projects, I've completed 3 of them. 

Here they are.

1st is a small flying geese wall hanging that I hand quilted.

2nd is my version of the English paper pieced project. she was machine quilted by Three Sisters Fabric, New Paris, Ind. 

3rd is called the Contrary Wife. I would love to know why it is called that! I hand appliqued the reels. She was also machine quilted by the Three Sisters.

Three finishes! :happy: :banana:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are so gorgeous. You do wonderful work, and so does the person that did the quilting of it.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Great job on the finishes! You should be very pleased with your quilter, as well! :dance:


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I love my machine quilters. They are sisters who do machine quilting full time for their occupation. Even if I would buy a quilting machine, I don't think I could match their talent & skills.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Those are beautiful and just getting three done is a big deal. I too love how they did the quilting.


----------

